# Wisdom Teeth: Who Has All of 'Em?



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

I still have all of mine, but they're very crooked and were supposed to be cut out >.> I just really didn't want to have them removed under gas instead of put completely under, so I kept them xD


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

Ugh, I had wisdom teeth issues a month ago! Only one tooth has actually erupted, and it was yanked before it could create any trouble. The other 3 haven't come up yet. And if they do, I'll get them pulled. Life has been great without that tooth in the way! Thank god I finally got it done! :laughing:


----------



## Coldspot (Nov 7, 2011)

I had all of mine removed when they came in. I did not have a good day, I couldn't hold down water. Since I typically ate probably twice as much as most people at that age, it was torture to not be able to consume anything without it coming back up.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

The reasons I wanted a picture of a person's face was I was trying to see how much extra jawbone length and width is needed to support the extra molars. 

It's kind of a weird question I know but I tend to be visually oriented


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

My wisdom teeth were removed largely due to misalignment


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't have any, you primate.


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

Mine have not grown in yet. I hope they never do. The doctors think so though and would remove them before they grow in. They had said when I was around 16, which I'll be in March. I really don't want them to be taken out since it will hurt.


----------



## Tetsonot (Nov 22, 2012)

I have four of them. All four of them are moving _sideways_ into my other teeth. 
What. The. Hell.

So I'm getting them ripped out over the summer. It'll be a fun time, I'm sure.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Mine haven't fully come out yet either. But they're growing fucking forwards into all my other teeth and backwards into my jaw based one the xrays I've had before. I'll apparently need them ripped out as well, that is, IF they keep growing out, which I've been seeing no sign of. I've been putting off that dentist's appointment for quite a while now too...


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

At 27 I now have all four poking through my gums, the bottom ones are in place while the top ones are still lower than the rest of my teeth and the right one kinda leans towards my cheeek. No damage done though :happy:


----------



## Coldspot (Nov 7, 2011)

SkyRunner said:


> Mine have not grown in yet. I hope they never do. The doctors think so though and would remove them before they grow in. They had said when I was around 16, which I'll be in March. I really don't want them to be taken out since it will hurt.


That's why you get knocked out for the procedure. Beware though, afterwards you may be a bit loopy.


----------



## Leonine (Nov 10, 2012)

I have all mine.


----------

